# Best Puppy In Show!



## ladybird (Jul 9, 2011)

Nimbus went to his first Open Show today at the local town, there were a couple hundred other dogs there competing as well, and there were about 6 other dogs (including an Ivanola bred apricot standard!) in his class. He won his class (other poodle got 2nd!), went on to win Best Puppy In Group, and then won Best Puppy In Show! (he's in the Miami clip as well!!) I was not expecting that at all, being a total beginner at showing! Aileen (my mentor who shows spaniels) was so proud of me too, she's the one who 'found' me (bumped into me at the park one day and asked if I show Nimbus, she was impressed with him from the start)... Well done Nimbus! They were saying at the show that this qualifies him for Crufts, how cool!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Greaat news and how exciting! Congratulations to you and Nimbus!


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

Amazing!!! Great job by both of you. Did you do your dog's grooming? How do you get the feet right down to the skin like that?


----------



## ladybird (Jul 9, 2011)

Ladywolfe said:


> Amazing!!! Great job by both of you. Did you do your dog's grooming? How do you get the feet right down to the skin like that?


Thanks people! 

I did groom him myself (not a proper show clip but I didn't think I was going to end up showing him!!), I use a #10 blade against the grain


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Congratulations to Nimbus and to you, too!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

He is beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Congratulations! Big shows going on here all weekend long, too. He looks great.


----------



## kdias (Sep 17, 2011)

Congratulations! Also, I thinking your grooming is great, your poodle is beautiful.


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

Congratulations he is gorgeous! Well done Nimbus! Love his name!


----------



## happypuppy (May 31, 2012)

Well done ladybird and nimbus. I was at this show and saw this class. Great to see the apricots winning. Looked like the poodle that was second was spooked by the loud speaker as she was about to be seen. Shame as she was very pretty also. Crufts will be exciting. Best of luck.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

:congrats: to you both!!! Very exciting!


----------



## ladybird (Jul 9, 2011)

happypuppy said:


> Looked like the poodle that was second was spooked by the loud speaker as she was about to be seen. Shame as she was very pretty also


It didn't bother Nimbus in the slightest! He's very laid back. All the noise and clapping and ribbon-flapping doesn't seem to put him off, he just loves all the attention from everyone hehe...


----------

